# Rocket Purchase



## Jonathan007

Hi

I'm thinking of upgrading my Gaggia Classic to a Rocket.

Is there any major difference in models apart from price?

Which model would you guys suggest and where from?

Kind regards

Jon


----------



## forzajuve

You basically have two heat exchangers the Premium Plus and Evoluzione. The main difference being with the Evo you get a rotary pump and ability to plumb it in. The R58 is a dual boiler with detachable PID.

The R58 comes in one shape, straight sides. The others come in a choice of two shapes, straight sides being the Cellini and curved/angled sides being the Giotto. Note that this is the only difference between the two, inside they are exactly the same for the equivalent model.

I can't tell you which to get as I think you need to read up more on HX vs DB and decide what your needs and wants are. For retailers there is Bella Barista and Machina Espresso. Machina have an offer on Rockets till midnight today so get reading!


----------



## lukeap69

Aren't the classic available in the UK? The Cellini classic is the most affordable of the Rocket machines.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Glenn

Bella Barista and Machina Espresso (both Coffee Forums UK sponsors) sell the Rocket range.

Rocket Coffee Machines are exceptionally well made. The entire range is capable of producing lovely coffee, and the choice may come down to cosmetic preference.

Assume you already have a decent grinder? If not, factor this cost into the overall package price.


----------



## reneb

If you want a quiet machine, my advice would be to spend the extra and get the evoluzione. The vibe pump on the premium plus can be a bit noisy. Or get the r58 if you have the funds and want a db. The rockets are very well made and look great, but do look at alternatives depending on your budget.


----------



## Jonathan007

Glenn said:


> Bella Barista and Machina Espresso (both Coffee Forums UK sponsors) sell the Rocket range.
> 
> Rocket Coffee Machines are exceptionally well made. The entire range is capable of producing lovely coffee, and the choice may come down to cosmetic preference.
> 
> Assume you already have a decent grinder? If not, factor this cost into the overall package price.


My grinder is a Baratza Preciso, currently buggered due to a broken plastic top burr surround. I have some new parts incoming from Baratza US. This should be up to the job?

Kind regards


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jonathan007 said:


> My grinder is a Baratza Preciso, currently buggered due to a broken plastic top burr surround. I have some new parts incoming from Baratza US. This should be up to the job?
> 
> Kind regards


Depends what you mean by up to the job . A better grinder will allow you to get different taste profiles from your beans in your new shiny machine, but will depend on your palette . By all means try the grinder you have with the machine , but IMHO you aren't getting the best from a rocket or other db without looking at other grinders. If you decide that you want to upgrade , then go the seconds hand route , loads of stuff to be had on the forum from trusted people .

Grinder is key , it produce the ingredient for your machine , try not to fall into the trap of blowing all your budget on the machine and not give it something great to make the ingredient to go in it. Grinder in my opinion is as , if not more important than your espresso machine .


----------



## Jonathan007

Mrboots2u said:


> Depends what you mean by up to the job . A better grinder will allow you to get different taste profiles from your beans in your new shiny machine, but will depend on your palette . By all means try the grinder you have with the machine , but IMHO you aren't getting the best from a rocket or other db without looking at other grinders. If you decide that you want to upgrade , then go the seconds hand route , loads of stuff to be had on the forum from trusted people .
> 
> Grinder is key , it produce the ingredient for your machine , try not to fall into the trap of blowing all your budget on the machine and not give it something great to make the ingredient to go in it. Grinder in my opinion is as , if not more important than your espresso machine .


That makes for a really interesting point.

I know some of the deals on, for example Bella Barista come with machine and grinder.

I will take a look at sales forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Jonathan007 said:


> That makes for a really interesting point.
> 
> I know some of the deals on, for example Bella Barista come with machine and grinder.
> 
> I will take a look at sales forum.


Depends on your budget and space for a grinder.

£300-350 second hand off the forum might get you a super jolly an an example , a lot of forum members have second hand stuff , don't be put off by it not being new . Coffee chap is a good source of advice and reliable products. Drop him a line , I've had two grinders from him , both excellent and good value .

BElla B have some new eureka grinders that no one has tried yet, there is a forum day on the 28th September there . If you can get to that then there will be loads of machines to try , some grinders and people to ask advice off.


----------



## glevum

Cant seem to go wrong with a Rocket. very rarely see them used on Ebay, which is a very good sign to a happy purchaser. Highly recommend BB as a Rocket dealer.


----------



## iroko

Another Thumbs up for Bella Barista.


----------



## Mrboots2u

glevum said:


> Cant seem to go wrong with a Rocket. very rarely see them used on Ebay, which is a very good sign to a happy purchaser. Highly recommend BB as a Rocket dealer.


Yep 2nd hand rockets are like hens teeth, their owners must love em , always a good sign .


----------



## Shady

They are excellent machines. I only sold my one to move to a lever machine - nothing like a bit of manual labour for your coffee!

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shady said:


> They are excellent machines. I only sold my one to move to a lever machine - nothing like a bit of manual labour for your coffee!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


Remind me , did you get an izzo or the l1 ?


----------



## Shady

Izzo. Still got to get around to posting a pic of my set up

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrboots2u

Shady said:


> Izzo. Still got to get around to posting a pic of my set up
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 2


Yep, get a move in , plenty of l1 pics on here, your the only izzo lever owner , so very interested to see.


----------



## Machina Espresso

Jonathan007 said:


> That makes for a really interesting point.
> 
> I know some of the deals on, for example Bella Barista come with machine and grinder.
> 
> I will take a look at sales forum.


Hi Jonathan,

Just to add to what's already been posted.

Your Baratza would probably not do the Rocket justice. Maybe worth considering looking at a decent grinder too (budget dependant).

If your looking for a deal in terms of a Rocket and grinder, we are always happy to discuss options with customers with Eureka and Mazzer grinders on offer.

Happy to offer advice if you want it - feel free to call...


----------



## onny

They are exceptional machines. We've had a classic for over 5 years and it runs like the day we took it out the box!


----------

